# blatte / cafard



## confused83

Bonjour,

est-ce que quelqu'un me pourrait expliquer la différence dans l'utilisation entre la blatte et le cafard. 
Est-ce vrai que le cafard est utilisé uniquement dans l'expression "avoir le cafard" et est-ce que cette expression familière est vieilli?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mout

Avoir le cafard commence peut-être à vieillir un peu. On trouve assez souvent Avoir le blues, avoir un coup de blues. Ceci dit, on le rencontre encore beaucoup.
Mais la blatte n'est jamais utilisée d'une autre manière que pour désigner l'insecte. 

_Edit : retrait d'une grossière erreur._


----------



## chrisp124

Dans le langage courant, on utilise souvent _cafard_ (ou _cancrelat_) pour désigner une _blatte_.


----------



## LV4-26

Je confirme. Je dis beaucoup plus souvent _cafard_ que _blatte_, pour désigner l'insecte.
Cependant, le choix de l'un ou l'autre dépend peut-être des régions.


----------



## Zipox

Peut être sont ils homonymes ? Je pense plutôt que l'un est familier (cafard) et l'autre l'appelation scientifique (blatte) ?


----------



## Mout

la blatte est au labo ou dans la nature lorsque le cafard est dans la cuisine. Mais il s'agit pourtant bien de la même bestiole


----------



## CarlosRapido

et chez-nous au Canada français on ne dit ni blatte ni cafard, mais bien coquerelle, issu de l'espagnol _cucaracha, _qui a aussi donné _cockroach_ en angalis


----------



## Nicomon

Je remarque que Carlos a ressuscité un vieux fil.

Alors qu'en Europe, coquerelle est plutôt un terme de botanique.

Je connaissais l'origine espagnole de l'équivalent anglais, mais _coquerelle_ pourrait aussi être une déformation de _cancrelat (blatte d'Amérique)... _
qui aurait été emprunté au néerlandais.  Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, mais si on regarde l'étymologie, au son ça se ressemble.
_
Cafard _n'est pas courant de ce côté de l'Atlantique pour désigner l'insecte, mais _blatte _ne me semble pas si rare.
Je dirais que _coquerelle_ (familier - Québec) est à _cafard _(familier - Europe) ce que _blatte_ est à... _blatte_ (terme zoologique - entomologie).

C'est bien_ blattes _qui est écrit sur le site Espace pour la vie, Montréal.  Je ne mets pas le lien car les photos de ces bestioles sont horribles!

Pour les curieux, il y a cette page du Guichet du savoir.


----------



## SergueiL

Ayant grandi en région parisienne ou nous avions des blattes dans l'appartement, je vis aujourd'hui dans un environnement où nous avons (parfois) des cafards dans les maisons. La distinction se fait sans équivoque, il ne s'agit pas des mêmes insectes, taille, couleur, comportement, tout les distingue.


----------



## Nicomon

Je copie un petit bout de la page du Guichet du savoir mise en lien plus haut : 





> La majorité des blattes sont tropicales. Et sur les 4000 espèces, moins d’un pour cent des blattes infestent les habitations humaines.
> Parmi les blattes qui fréquentent nos maisons, on trouve principalement la blatte germanique (_Blattella germanica_), la blatte américaine (_Periplaneta americana_),
> la blatte orientale (_Blatta orientalis_) et la blatte des meubles (_Supella longipalpa_).
> *
> Cafard* : empr. probablement à l’arabe _kafir_ : « mécréant, renégat »; aussi par allusion à la couleur noire et aux habitudes de l’insecte qui se cache.
> Désigne la blatte orientale : _Blatta orientalis_.
> *Cancrelat* :
> Empr. au néerlandais _kakkerlak_ = blatte d’Amérique.
> Désigne la blatte d’Amérique : _Periplaneta americana_.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Bonjour ma chère Nico - j'ai ravivé ce fil car nulle part sur le forum on ne mentionnait notre chère coquerelle canadienne.

Après coup j'ai pensé à une autre possibilité pour l'acception canadienne de coquerelle pour blatte.  Bien des mots voient leur sens étendu par analogie - on pourrait avoir affaire à une double analogie ici. Considérant que la coquerelle originale désignait une fleur jaune et que le sens se soit étendu aux servantes des chanoinesses qui portaient une robe de la même couleur[1], ne serait-il pas vraisemblable de penser que le mot se soit aussi étendu aux blattes du fait qu'on les retrouve souvent dans les cuisines? Simple supposition de ma part - je n'ai rien trouvé pour étayer cette thèse...

[1]





> _P. anal._ (couleur du vêtement), _vx._ Femme au service des chanoinesses de l'abbaye de Remiremont et faisant fonction d'aide-soignante : L'Enfermière avait à son service et régentait douze *coquerelles* (*coquerelles* = cuisinières)...


 _CNTRL_


----------



## Nicomon

Mon cher Carlos, ta citation est sous le lien « coquerelle » que j'ai mis plus haut.  Juste après ceci : 





> Plante de la famille des Solanacées caractérisée par ses fleurs jaunes et son fruit orange


 C'est pour ça que j'ai parlé de botanique.   

Analogie pour analogie, s'il faut en trouver une autre qu'une déformation de mot,  je penche plutôt du côté de la noisette (sans sa gousse verte). 





> On appelle coquerelles, en terme de blason, la représentation de noisettes dans leurs gousses ; elles sont le plus souvent de sinople. Le mot coquerelle vient du vieux gaulois coquerée, qui a signifié noisettes toutes vertes. Source


 On peut aussi - peut-être - y voir une analogie avec le mot _coqueron_, qui désignait une soute à provisions, à l'arrière d'un navire. Je parie qu'on y trouvait aussi des... _coquerelles._

Mais j'ai trouvé ceci : 





> On croit généralement que c'est une corruption audacieuse du mot cockroach  par lequel les Anglo-saxons désignent cet insecte. Ce ne serait donc qu'un anglicisme de plus ! Pourtant, le mot coquerelle appartient au vieux français : c'est le nom qu'on donnait autrefois dans les abbayes, aux femmes chargées de veiller les chanoinesses, depuis l'extrême-onction jusqu'à leur enterrement.  *Entre le rôle de ces coquerelles et celui des nôtres, je ne puis voir qu'un point de ressemblance : toutes deux passent la nuit éveillées, les unes auprès des agonisantes, les autres autour des plats convoités. Les Canadiens n'ont certes pas demandé à ces dames la permission d'employer leur nom à aussi vil usage.* En France, on dira le cancrelat, le cafard, bien que la blatte n'ait rien à faire avec les gens qui ont le cafard.  Source


  .


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Je dirais que _coquerelle_ (familier - Québec) est à _cafard _(familier - Europe) ce que _blatte_ est à... _blatte_ (terme zoologique - entomologie).
> 
> C'est bien_ blattes _qui est écrit sur le site Espace pour la vie, Montréal.  Je ne mets pas le lien car les photos de ces bestioles sont horribles!
> 
> Pour les curieux, il y a cette page du Guichet du savoir.



Je ne dirais pas que _coquerelle_ soit un mot familier chez nous. C'est du français canadien tout court. Nous avons des mots pour des animaux et plantes qui ne sont pas utilisés en Europe, par exemple _orignal, achigan, bleuet_. _Coquerelle_ n'est pas différent. _Blatte_ est quand même compris chez nous. Les variantes européenes pour notre faune ne le sont pas toujours.

Si vous voulez un contraste entre le registre familier et soigné pour une sorte de bébitte, comparez _maringouin_  et _moustique. _Je n'entends pas avec _coquerelle_ et _blatte_ deux registres différents.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai fait le parallèle avec _cafard.   _Comprendre par _familier _:  « langage de tous les jours / non scientifique ».


----------



## danielc

Croyez-vous que nos entomologistes canadiens considèrent le terme _coquerelle _comme non-scientifique?

Blattes - Canada.ca


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne leur ai pas demandé, aux entomologistes.   Libre à vous de penser que le mot est scientifique.  Moi, je ne trouve pas.
Je crois que vous cherchez la bibitte et que ça commence à ressembler à de l'enculage de mouches... pour rester dans les insectes. 

Je répète que pour moi - et cela n'engage que moi - là où les Français disent « cafards », chez-nous on dit « coquerelle ».
Je fais la même nuance que Mout, qui a écrit : 





> la blatte est au labo ou dans la nature lorsque le cafard est dans la cuisine


... en remplaçant _cafard_ par _coquerelle._


----------



## danielc

J'ai posé cette question à nos meilleurs experts,  Nicomon . Je recopie la réponse du Service de renseignements entomologiques de l'Insectarium de Montréal, avec permission.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous transfère cette réponse reçue d'un collègue entomologiste et amoureux de la langue française.
> 
> Le Petit Larousse nous dit : *Coquerelle *n. f. Québec. Blatte (insecte).
> 
> Si on parle d'écoles du Québec... le mot coquerelle donne une image précise à toutes et à tous et il doit être utilisé, tout en spécifiant qu'en français international, il s'agit d'une blatte.
> 
> L'objectif d'une langue est de communiquer. Un mot donné doit désigner une réalité de la vie et une «coquerelle», c'est très réel pour la plupart des gens au Québec.
> 
> Au plaisir
> 
> Service de renseignements entomologiques*, Insectarium de Montréal*



Il n'est pas question ici d'un registre familier. J'espère avec ceci de mette fin à tout viol anal de bébittes et bestioles


----------



## danielc

Pour souligner que nous au Canada employons les deux dans un contexte académique, je peux vous informer que le Musée canadien de la nature utilise uniquement _blatte_ dans leur exposition sur ces insectes.


----------

